# I finally figured it out ... and have lost 29 lbs so far



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

I finally made the psycological connection related to my overeating and have managed to lose 29 lbs in the last month. 

Wow, people have told me this was possible, but I didn't realize how life changing it can be to really GET the reason for emotional eating, own it, and deal with it. I mean, I knew, academically, what my problem was, I was substituting food for affection, but once I really owned it, the pounds have literally just fallen off. 

Once I stopped trying to eat my emotional pain, confronted the issue that was causing the pain, and made a decision that I deserved better then that, I was amazed .. I was no longer trying to fill an empty space inside me with food. 

29 lbs lighter, and I can easily do 6 miles a day on the treadmill without huffing and puffing. I'm liking this new me, and I plan to keep her around for a long time.

I just wanted to share my success and let everyone know that it is possible. I tried just about every diet under the sun, struggled with every last one of them. Just continued to gain weight. Now the weight is coming off, it's not a constant battle, and I feel better then I have in a decade. Don't get me wrong, I still have to work out, and watch what I eat, but I'm no longer constantly hungry and obsessed with food. 

It may sound a bit simplistic, but it was almost as if my body was holding onto the weight as a physical barrier between me and my pain. Once I dealt with it, it's almost as if my body decided to let go of the weight as I let go of the issue.

Nikki


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Good for you and I hope that you continue to have great success.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

That's EXCELLENT news.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Posted in the wrong area...Sorry!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Congradulations


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

How exactly did you deal with your problem? I'm insanely curious. I know I have the same problem, but haven't been able to overcome it.


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

for me it is even that first thought of food.....here is what happened to me the other day

on Thursday my daughter had an Easter party at school....I was in charge of snacks....since I had to work, I squeezed the snacks into my school schedule....so at about 10:30 am I was smearing PB on celery sticks.....and thought oh I will eat just one (ended up eating 3)....then I did some with cream cheese and ate 1....then I did some with cheese whiz and ate 1 of those....I felt so hungry then.....that feeling stayed with me until 11:45 or so!!!!!

eating those few celery sticks with the topping made me feel so hungry that I honestly felt like I needed to eat and eat and eat....I didnt have time to do so then....but then I ate a full lunch in the cafeteria.....

once I think about it I always tell myself just a bite or 2 and then once i taste it I just keep eating.....and chewing gum or drinking some water doesnt help

Rachel


----------

